# Angraecum zeylanicum



## paphjoint (Jun 30, 2006)

This is a Small Angraecum from Sri Lanka and the Seychelles
Flowers are really tiny but this year there is so many of them


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2006)

Very nice. It looks like a very happy plant.


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2006)

Geez, Uri, could you grow one a little bit nicer than that? oke:


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 30, 2006)

paphjoint said:


> Flowers are really tiny but this year there is so many of them


please reread 
there *ARE* so many them


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2006)

paphjoint said:


> please reread
> there *ARE* so many them



You mean, "there are so many *of* them"...


----------



## Park Bear (Jul 3, 2006)

excellent looking plant


----------



## Gideon (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, that is very nice, well done Uri


----------



## Kevin Jolliffe (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi there. Do you by any chance have a photo of Angraecum zeylanicum? 

Kind regards

Kevin Jolliffe


----------



## Ron-NY (Jun 11, 2007)

Uri, I don't see a picture either.


----------



## dave b (Jun 11, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> Uri, I don't see a picture either.



Nor do I. This happens from time to time, but i dont know why.


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry but I romeved the picture from my ftp- server - lost the plant too


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 14, 2007)

bummer...


----------

